# How to control TV2 with a universal remote other than one provided



## ralphy j (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a Jumbo Universal Remote that, under the PVR\DVR-SAT COMBO CODE category for Dish Network, says 195 and it works for my Dish Network ViP622 DVR Reciver and TV1 but does not control TV2. I'm guessing it has to do with UHF, does anyone know I can tweak my remote control to control TV2? What does the Dish Network remote control have that my remote doesn't? I mean, if it can control the reciever, shouldn't it control TV2 as well? I'd GREATLY appreciate any help. If you know a different code that could control TV2, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Not aware of anything that can control TV2 besides Dish UHF remote Unless 622 is in single mode.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Not aware of anything that can control TV2 besides Dish UHF remote Unless 622 is in single mode.


And what universal remote will work to control tv2 if the 622 is in single mode?


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

If it's in single mode is there anything specific to TV2 you need to control? I have a 622 in single mode and before that had a 625 in single mode (I never run them in dual mode.... no need here) and I never ran into any situation where I had to specifically target TV2 for control. In single mode I just don't see a need for the TV2 remote at all.

If you output to 2 TVs in single mode they are both watching teh same thing. So you STILL don't need to control TV2. 

Or maybe I'm misunderstanding something.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

yardbird said:


> If it's in single mode is there anything specific to TV2 you need to control? I have a 622 in single mode and before that had a 625 in single mode (I never run them in dual mode.... no need here) and I never ran into any situation where I had to specifically target TV2 for control. In single mode I just don't see a need for the TV2 remote at all.
> 
> If you output to 2 TVs in single mode they are both watching teh same thing. So you STILL don't need to control TV2.
> 
> Or maybe I'm misunderstanding something.


Here is what I meant. If I watch tv on my second tv, say in the bedroom, the only remote that will work to control the 622 receiver is the one provided. I use the AIO remote to control the receiver in the den on my main tv but of course it won't work in another room. What I'm looking for is an other remote that will control the receiver from where my second tv is located.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

shortspark said:


> Here is what I meant. If I watch tv on my second tv, say in the bedroom, the only remote that will work to control the 622 receiver is the one provided. I use the AIO remote to control the receiver in the den on my main tv but of course it won't work in another room. What I'm looking for is an other remote that will control the receiver from where my second tv is located.


An IR (Infra Red) extender will do the job. There is more than one brand but Radio Shack has one for $30 something. You would then use the AIO in the bedroom.


----------



## ralphy j (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks, i'll try it and hopefully it'll work for me and shortspark


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*I use*
touchscreens everywhere and 100% of my remote traffic is by IR extender using my Channel Plus stuff. Just use single mode on the VIP622 and enjoy the ride...


----------



## ralphy j (Aug 11, 2007)

TiVoPrince said:


> *I use*
> touchscreens everywhere and 100% of my remote traffic is by IR extender using my Channel Plus stuff. Just use single mode on the VIP622 and enjoy the ride...


WHAT?! single mode lets TV1 control what TV2 sees, my dad watches TV1, and me and my sister watch TV2, bt he only gives us the remote when he feels like it, that's why I want my universal remote to control TV2, and all the ir extenders i found that I can buy in a store have bad reviews, where did you get yours from?

is there a uhf add-on i can stick on to my remote?


----------



## ralphy j (Aug 11, 2007)

and what does touch screens have to do with anything?


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Touchscreens*
are 100% programmed. No way to fake anything but full control of everything. A friend used the Philips Pronto 6000 touchscreen in RF mode and a IR base sender at the receiver. Worked for him but if you really need TV1/TV2 functions you may have to use the Dish remote...


----------

